# New to the forum



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

Hello All
I love working with wood and have the scars to prove it. Got into walking sticks and canes, retired 6 years now and finding making walking sticks and canes very enjoyable. I grew up in the city, Astoria Queens . Married and moved to Plainview LI. Spent my summers as a kid in Flanders Ll, was like Heaven to me. I'm finding myself harvesting my sticks from our old baseball field at the end of Woodroad trail in centerfield. Brings meaning to evert stick. Great memories, great summers.
I cut live wood , remove the bark and let dry. I've been using wood glue on both cut ends to help in splitting, Every crack I fill with wood glue to save evert stick, my guilt from cutting live trees. That's about it. Hope all is well , stay safe.

Chris


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome aboard, Chris. Always nice to have a stick which has memories attached. 

Have you tried leaving the bark on? This slows drying time a bit which will help avoid cracks. It's harder to get off when working the sticks later, true, but I've found that it'll make a nicer, uncracked stick. Just a thought.

Oh, we LOVE pictures here by the way. Feel free to show off your work.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

dww2
Thanks for answering my post . I have tried leaving the bark on and it is a pain to remove. I'll take most of my canes in the winter. I have to learn visually the tree types that grow in my neck of the woods . Hope all is well.
Chr


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm a scrounger for dried sticks. I've harvested green limbs in the past but it seems like forever waiting for them to be ready for crafting. Although patience has paid off a few times. This is from a live sycamore limb I cut off in my front yard.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

Posting pictures. ,Next time my grand kids come over, is amazing how fast their thumbs move.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

You can say that again! I've watched my nieces texting their friends and am amazed at how fast they type.

On the other hand, they'll never know the joys of dangling the phone receiver by the spiral cord to get the extra twists out of it.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

2
What about a rotary phone . Too the good old days
Be Well
Chris


----------

